# Connection to the forum



## sunny91 (May 18, 2010)

I have a quesion, can you connect normally to the forum?
I must pass by a proxy to connect is that normal?


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2010)

We have been experiencing some trouble for the last couple of weeks, but it should be fairly normal now.


----------



## horseUSA (May 18, 2010)

if you can send me a screenshot of the proxy request i can look into it. which country are you connecting from?


----------



## sunny91 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Evangilder and Horse. Horse I am send to you the copy for the proxy..

Sunny


----------

